# buildworld - don't know how to make pwcache.c



## imortallis (Jul 3, 2015)

So, I installed 9.3-RELEASE, did `freebsd-update` to get to 9.3-RELEASE-p13, checked out the source (STABLE) via SVN, and ran `make buildworld` which gave this error:


```
===> tools/build (obj,includes,depend,all,install) /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/tools/build created for /usr/src/tools/build set -e; cd /usr/src/tools/build; /usr/obj/usr/src/make.amd64/make buildincludes; /usr/obj/src/make installincludes

make: don't know how to make pwcache.c. Stop
*** [legacy] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [_legacy] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2015)

Can you post the output of `svn info /usr/src`?

And try updating the source again. I had a weird issue this week too. After a completed buildworld/buildkernel the install croaked about a missing interface driver. After updating the source and a rebuild it worked without problems. This sometimes happens, usually an update of the source fixes the issue right away.


----------



## imortallis (Jul 3, 2015)

`svn info /usr/src`:


```
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 285059
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: pfg
Last Changed Rev: 285008
Last Change Date: 2015-07-01 09:04:54 -0600 (Wed, 01 Jul 2015)
```

Updating to revision 285096 gives the same error.


----------



## imortallis (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I reinstalled and got no problems when running `make buildworld`. I have no idea what the problem was, but I guess this thread can be marked closed.


----------

